# أقوال عن الصليب لأبونا بيشوى كامل بالصور



## soso a (25 مارس 2011)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مارس 2011)

*صور حلوه قووي

ميرسي سوسو​*


----------



## soso a (25 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور حلوه قووي
> 
> ميرسي سوسو​*



*ميرسى لمرورك يا كوكو 

الرب يبارك حياتك 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 مارس 2011)

جميله جميله جميله
شكرا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 مارس 2011)

*حلووة قووى
ربنا يعوضك ياقمرة​*


----------



## soso a (25 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> جميله جميله جميله
> شكرا
> الرب يباركك​




*ميرسى كتير لمرورك

 نورت الموضوع 

الرب يبارك حياتك 
*​


----------



## soso a (25 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *حلووة قووى
> ربنا يعوضك ياقمرة​*




*ميرسى ليك يا سكر 

الرب يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2011)

مجهود رائع يا سوسو

مشكورة

الرب يباركك


----------



## soso a (26 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> مجهود رائع يا سوسو
> 
> مشكورة
> 
> الرب يباركك



*مييييييييييييرسى كتير يا كليمو 

الرب يبارك حياتك إيضا 
*​


----------



## انجى سعد (26 مارس 2011)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## soso a (26 مارس 2011)

انجى سعد قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



*ميرسى انجى لمرورك 

الرب يبارك حياتك 
*​


----------

